# Video para Fogo Horno para forjado y fundición. Muestra de cuchillos



## anajesusa (Ago 18, 2017)

Hola les dejo un video sobre la construcción de un horno para forjado y fundición, se que al fogo le gusta esto y tengo que hacer puntos ya que hace mil años que no ando por aca y me va a sacar la roja.
Fogo mira esos cuchillos!!! son un sueño.
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2017)

Andaba con ganas de un hornito asi


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2017)

*¡ Haremosos los cuchillos !*

Pero si a la chatarra que tengo en casa agrego algo así, garantizado que me echan de casa 

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
La dirección de la manta cerámica se puede agregar a la "Wiki" de proveedores del Foro


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 21, 2017)

Hola, esta facil de hacer y no ocupa tanto lugar, ademas siempre esta la posibilidad de decirle a la jabru, "eso siempre estuvo ahi, no lo habías visto?" 
Saludos


----------

